# New to Dog Showing



## aussies (Jan 23, 2011)

I have got a Australian Shepherd pup, and was thinking of showing her. Can anyone help me as to what show i need to enter first. I currently live in the Lincolnshire area, but am willing to travel to most areas. 

Ideally i think i would like a small show to see how we get on, any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You would be better to take her to ringcraft first get her used to being handled and you to learn how to show her properly


----------



## aussies (Jan 23, 2011)

I have got her booked in to start ringcraft next week. Never done it before so hope we get on ok, if all goes well do i want to look for small local shows or go to something a bit bigger -


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/3200/showdiary.pdf

Thats a list of forthcoming open and champ shows this year . You would be better doing a few open shows before a champ show just to get the practice and build up your own and your dogs confidence, but saying that we just went to a champ show for our first ever show and it didn't do us any harm lol! We were flung in at the deep end ! Like Nicky said too, get yourself along to ringcraft classes for a bit of training - it lets you meet other people in your area who show too and you'll end up making new friends who will be going to the same shows as you. Also teaches your dog from a young age how to behave in that environment. I know some people who show australian shepherds they are beautiful dogs :thumbup:. Any pics of your pupster? x


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

Would have thought Lincoln Showground had a ringcraft class! are you far from there! Newark showground has one once a month!


----------



## aussies (Jan 23, 2011)

Here are some pics of her


















Yes i hope when i get going at ringcraft some people there might be able to help me, it is just a thought to take her to a show: i got her to do agility really and thought while waiting for her to mature i might have a bash at showing, who knows


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

she looks lovely whats her breeding ?


----------



## aussies (Jan 23, 2011)

Her sire is sh ch Shepalian Paris Express at Amenbury, and the dam is Amberslade Dancing Brooke
I dont know if we will do any good at showing, but thought i would give it a bash


----------



## daemon (Jan 23, 2011)

I am also considering showing when I decide upon (and find) a St Bernard with a strong enough bloodline [As little hip problems as possible!].

A very helpful thread to stumble across! :thumbsup:


----------



## aussies (Jan 23, 2011)

Good Luck with your search for your new doggie, it seems very daunting this showing lark, but it should be fun :thumbup:


----------



## daemon (Jan 23, 2011)

Well; I show well my self so I expect my dog to do the same naturally


----------



## aussies (Jan 23, 2011)

lol, Lets hope your dog has the same confidence,


----------



## daemon (Jan 23, 2011)

A good leader is a confident leader :001_cool: 

What would be nice to know though is what age is ideal to start showing; if training at ringcraft goes well, alongside if there are any absolute must haves (reading wise) for show dogs. (I myself have only done agility in the past ringcraft is very new to me )


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

daemon said:


> A good leader is a confident leader :001_cool:
> 
> What would be nice to know though is what age is ideal to start showing; if training at ringcraft goes well, alongside if there are any absolute must haves (reading wise) for show dogs. (I myself have only done agility in the past ringcraft is very new to me )


Ideally you should start showing dogs as a puppy in puppy class (or minor puppy class if there is one). Minor puppy is 6-9months old, puppy is 6-12month. (The date is calculated as the dog's age on the first day of the show) Puppies are not expected to be perfect at showing; judges know they are in the process of learning and are very lenient with them.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

aussies said:


> Her sire is sh ch Shepalian Paris Express at Amenbury, and the dam is Amberslade Dancing Brooke
> I dont know if we will do any good at showing, but thought i would give it a bash


Very nice , like Paris the father he lovely just the type i would like , didnt realise Paris had been made up thought he just had his Show Certificate of Merit 
any hope to see you around the shows if you need any help just ask


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's seriously cute. Lovely to see one with a tail too not seen them with one before


----------



## aussies (Jan 23, 2011)

It says SH Ch on the pedigree, does that mean show champion? yes please make yourself known if you see someone walking around looking lost at a show lol.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

aussies said:


> It says SH Ch on the pedigree, does that mean show champion? yes please make yourself known if you see someone walking around looking lost at a show lol.


yes it does , you will have to let me know which shows your going to so we can arrange to meet :thumbup:


----------



## jabbadal (Jan 22, 2011)

Your local ringcraft club will probably hold matches once a month and these are good way of introducing both you and your pup to mini competitions.
They are ran like a knockout competition with 2 dogs going up together and the judge decides who goes forward to the next round. They usually have sperate adult and puppy competions and may clubs have baby puppy sections for pups not yet 6 months old.
The next step up is the Companion show. Details of these can be found on the kennel club website, many doggy forums and also the 2 dog papers (Our Dogs and Dog World).
Companion shows hold a few pedigree classes as well as lots of fun novelty classes are are very relaxed and informal.

the next step up are Open shows, and then finally championship shows.
again, the Kennel Club website and the 2 doggy papers have details of these shows and who to contact for a schedule.

open shows and championship shows need to be entered in advance either by a postal entry or an online one.

Try these sites for details:
FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs
dog.biz the Worldwide Canine Community
Welcome to Arena Print
Home - Penney Pine - Dog Show Printer

your Ringcraft club will also probably have schedules of shows in your area and should be able to help you to learn how to enter them and what class to put your puppy in. (entry forms need to be filled in very accurately).
The rules etc of open and championship shows can seem like 'goobledegook' at first! They certainly did to me! But you will gradually start to work out what it all means.

You may also find joining your breed club useful (details of these can be found from the Kennel Club), who will be able to offer you lots of breed specific advice and they also usually run their own breed club shows which are certainly very nice places to start showing your puppy, as everybody is usually friendly and wants to meet a new puppy.

Your puppy's breeder may also be able to help and guide you with regards to showing as well, if they have done it themselves.

You do get to make some wonderful life-long friends at shows who will be just a doggy mad as you! like every hobby you will meet a few who are not so nice, but in general there is alot of fun to be had socially!

wishing you the very best of luck with your new puppy!


----------



## aussies (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you that is very useful, the ringcraft close to me is only a small local one but i am hoping they will have information on the local shows, and be able to point me in the right direction aswell


----------

